# What is the best medicin for paratyphoid?



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what is the symptom of paratyphoid? How can i tell my pij have Paratyphoid? And what is the best medicin for it? In previous thread i told that my lil bro bought amoxicillin 500mg. But someone tell me it is not the perfect med for Paratyphoid. At the end of this month i'll return home and treat my pij with med. So what can i use and at what amount?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Baytril is considered the medication of choice for Salmonella typhimurium variety copenhagen,though other strains exist. A culture and sensitivity test will 
avoid the issue of trial and error when choosing the right medication for your birds. Here's an article by Dr. Chalmer's on common pigeon ailments, scroll down to #2:

http://myweb.cableone.net/searl/IWC/Selected Diseases of Racing Pigeons.htm


fp


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Salmonella causes disease called Paratyphoid.
Unfortunately there is no perfect medicine for Salmonella- Paratyphoid.
It is usually treated with antibiotics Baytril, Ampicillin, Gentamycin, Amoxicillin etc. It is not only one type of Salmonella strain and some of them are resistant to particular antibiotic.
Prevention is as usual best. There is vaccine available. Keeping good hygiene in the loft.
Probiotics, nutrition, vitamins and minerals and general bird’s health is important.
*Clinical signs:*
Acute form (mainly affects young pigeons):
Enteritis with pulpy, mucoid, greenish droppings; once organs (liver, kidneys, spleen) have become infected, there is growth retardation, emaciation and (in isolated cases) death. Embryos infected with salmonellae frequently die in ovo or during the first few days of life.
Chronic form (mainly affects adult pigeons):
Inflammation causes a thickening of the joints, especially the elbow joint, wing or leg lameness, disorders of balance and torsion of the neck. Recognition of the disease:
Bacteriological examination of faecal and/or organ samples. An antibiogram is performed to determine which medication is suitable for treatment purposes.
There are some treads in PT that you may have a look at.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*paratyphoid-salmonellosis*



Yeasmin said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the symptom of paratyphoid? How can i tell my pij have Paratyphoid? And what is the best medicin for it? In previous thread i told that my lil bro bought amoxicillin 500mg. But someone tell me it is not the perfect med for Paratyphoid. At the end of this month i'll return home and treat my pij with med. So what can i use and at what amount?


ariety of symptoms,-contaigious--gram negative bacterium,--rapid weight loss,along with loose greenish droppings,maybe develop swelling in the leg joints or feet,or wing boils,twisted neck syndrome/pmv,,babies get labored breathing and die,or die in the egg,//,prevention is: loft hygiene is critical,-lofts feeders,drinkers,bowls/quarantine-infected bird/s,..some vets recommend nolvasan-disinfectant/one teaspoon per gallon of drinking water//samonella vaccine has proven effective,,those birds that survive will continue to be carriers,,..there is no specification in the book for antibiotic,,but-if you have penicillin/vk-500mg/administer based on the weight of the bird//figure-10 doses/50mg ea.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Medications....*

Here are a couple of links for Meds:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/resources-for-prescription-meds-w-out-prescription-31594.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/resources-for-prescription-meds-w-out-prescription-31594.html

Both links coming from the Resource Section @PT:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/

fp


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*HOLD ON PLEASE!!!*
You can’t do preventive treatment with antibiotics if you don’t have Salmonella!
You will do more harm than good.
Vaccinate them.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

plamenh said:


> *HOLD ON PLEASE!!!*
> You can’t do preventive treatment with antibiotics if you don’t have Salmonella!
> You will do more harm than good.
> Vaccinate them.


How can i vaccinate them?


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

u simply treat by teramisin...


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

dishan said:


> u simply treat by teramisin...


What was that?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeasmin, please explain me what is the problem with your pigeons?
Are they sick?
I may be wrong, but I’m under impression that because of some miss-information now you are panicking. This may lead to mistakes and do harm to your birds.


----------



## dishan (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeasmin said:


> What was that?


its a tablet like...amoxicillian....Ciprofloxacin


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

My pijs r looks like healthy to me but all the time 2nd baby remain tiny and died at the age of 2-3week. I've 3pairs of pij. And 2 young pij. 2 pairs r dealing with eggs. I have no idea about pij's r in prob or not. I just want to secure their both babies from death.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

dishan said:


> its a tablet like...amoxicillian....Ciprofloxacin


R u definit about that?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Do they have diarrhea?


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Do they have diarrhea?


No they haven't.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to a breeding season care schedule, some may like it other may not, but it seems to cover all the basis, do this 5 to 6 weeks BEFORE you let them hatch babies.
http://vitakingproducts.com/breedingcare1.htm

the part about the lights are for racers so you do not have to do that part.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks all for ur help. I'll informe u after meditate them.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Then i would rather treat for canker, cocci and worms. Salmonella was not the cause your baby died.
Using terramycin or any other wide spectrum antibiotic without serious reason will only destroy your birds' immune system.
Spirit Wings' link shows you a good preventive program, only problem is that you may have no access to this medicines.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are the clinical signs of it, hope this helps figure out what is going on with your babies.

Clinical signs:
Acute form (mainly affects young pigeons): 

Enteritis with pulpy, mucoid, greenish droppings; once organs (liver, kidneys, spleen) have become infected, there is growth retardation, emaciation and (in isolated cases) death. Embryos infected with salmonellae frequently die in ovo or during the first few days of life.

Chronic form (mainly affects adult pigeons):

Inflammation causes a thickening of the joints, especially the elbow joint, wing or leg lameness, disorders of balance and torsion of the neck. Recognition of the disease: Bacteriological examination of faecal and/or organ samples. An antibiogram is performed to determine which medication is suitable for treatment purposes.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

I called my vet sister.in.law for med help. She told me she is specialized with domestic animals and in our country bird's med are not available. She told me to bought amoxicillin and give it at a lower rate with water. Now i can't order foy's for med coz i have no credit card or something that. And money problem also.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

dishan said:


> u simply treat by teramisin...


Can u tell me how can i use it?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Name:* Tetracyclines Chlortetracycline (Auereomycin) Oxytetracycline (*Terramycin*) 
*Description:* The tetracyclines are bateriostatics that are effective against various gram + and gram - bacteria. *Cross resistance is common*. 
*Usage:* The tetracyclines can be used in bacterial infections shown to be susceptible to them. 
*Adverse reactions:* None that are common. 
*Dosage:* 20 - 25 mg/bird three times daily. 600 - 1500 mg/gal[on for 7 14 days. 2 teaspoons/gallon for regular strength preparations and 4 teaspoons per gallon for concentrates. (for 5 days)
*Comments:* Binds with calcium so consider pulling grit containing calcium (Oyster shell and health grit during use. Very effective in respiratory infections (ornithose complex) especially when combined with Tylan. Chlamydia is typically very susceptible to tetracycline drugs.

P.S. It is dangerous to use antibiotics without reason


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank u very much plamenh for ur help. I'm very greatful to u.thanks again...


----------

